# Buenos Aires Tetras



## Mark Webb (30 Nov 2011)

Anybody had experience keeping this species in a planted tank. I read they are prone to munching plants?


----------



## dw1305 (1 Dec 2011)

Hi all,


> Anybody had experience keeping this species in a planted tank. I read they are prone to munching plants?


 They definitely eat soft plants with dissected leaves, but not ones like _Echinodorus_. People never used to feed their fish any vegetables like lettuce etc., which meant that a lot of fish got the reputation as plant eaters when they just needed some vegetables in their diet.

They do get big however.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mark Webb (1 Dec 2011)

Thanks Darrel, sounds like a no no for a planted tank then.


----------



## Alastair (1 Dec 2011)

I kept them in a plantedtank and like darrel said, they nibbled on certain plants. Once I put in a bit of lettuce each week this stopped.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Dec 2011)

Hi Mark

Consider these bad boys, Red fin Colombian tetra - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2680

I kept a shoal in my 240 litre jungle earlier this year. Stunning fish that colour-up beautifully once settled. Apparently they can be a tad aggressive but I had no issues. I put that down to a decent sized shoal and heavy planting.

Note the different in colouration between mine in my planted tank and the images from the link above.






A shoal of 60 or so would look amazing in your 1,000 litre... 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Mark Webb (1 Dec 2011)

Fantastic. Thanks George.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Mark
> 
> Consider these bad boys, Red fin Colombian tetra - http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2680
> 
> ...




George, did you give them any special foods to get yours to that lovely color?  I was looking at these today in the LFS for my next setup... They seem quite active too.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Dec 2011)

Hi Gary

I feed all my fish a combination of colour enhancing dry food (Tetra ProCrisp Colour) and frozen foods, enriched artemia, bloodworm and mysis. For larger fish I also feed Tetra Prima.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Gary
> 
> I feed all my fish a combination of colour enhancing dry food (Tetra ProCrisp Colour) and frozen foods, enriched artemia, bloodworm and mysis. For larger fish I also feed Tetra Prima.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info George, I think I will definitely go for 10 and follow the food you have advised as yours looked stunning in the article you did.

Thanks again


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Dec 2011)

Hey Gary
Ive also kept colombian tetras in the past, wonderful fish, I had no aggression issues and fed only standard flake food and they coloured up as nicely as George's. They did take a while to settle in and colour up though.


----------

